# Ford 1620 HST



## cey146 (Sep 12, 2013)

Recently bought this tractor, and am wondering if anyone has had any experience at buying a front end loader attachment? What brands are compatible, and what can one expect to pay for the loader and installation?
Thanks for your input.


----------



## Ed_F (Jun 18, 2013)

The New Holland 7308 loader will fit your tractor. You need a specific mounting kit to mount a given loader onto your tractor. Other manufacturers that make loaders to fit a Ford/New Holland 1620 HST Tractor:
Koyker
Rhino
Buhler Allied
Bush Hog
Woods
Kelley
Westendorf

When guys ask about mounting a new loader on their tractor, I normally recommend that they sell their tractor and buy another with all the features they want on it. Why?? Because a new loader costs $4,000 - $5000, plus labor costs to mount it, if you don't do the work yourself. A loader doesn't increase the tractor's value commensurately. 

Another consideration - Does your tractor have power steering?? Tractors steer with great difficulty with a load in the bucket. You need PS.


----------



## cey146 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks Ed F. I got a quote yesterday on a Bush Hog. Itemized out, the total came to $7039. I was in shock! Later in the day, I re-gained consciousness, and took another look at the pricing. The dealer stated he would do it all for $5800, if his labor estimate covered the hours. He had $560 in that portion, which I thought was very fair. 

I have two other tractors w/loaders, and have been using 1956 Ford 640, without power steering. I know what you are saying about the difficulty with that issue. It gets the job done, but........ The other tractor, is a 1964 IH 504 w/power steering. I have not used it yet, just got it a few weeks ago, and have been doing some work on it. 

The 2005 Ford 1620 HST 4WD w/power steering is one I'd like to hang on to, and use for a long time, as it is in near perfect condition. It's just a decision I'll have to make. I have the option of selling the other two, and using some of the proceeds to buy the loader.

Ed F, I appreciate your knowledgeable input, as you are right on the mark with your estimate and comments.


----------



## cey146 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm now working with Westendorf's on a TA-111 loader w/bucket. I would like to hear from anyone that has made an initial installation of this particular loader. Interested in the amount of work it took to complete the installation, and if it required any special tools or equipment. I'm told they supply the customer with a detailed set of instructions.........


----------

